# Wertermittlung altitude AL50



## sayaem (3. April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich hoffe mal die Frage ist erlaubt. 
Ich hab ein Altitude AL50 bin damit vielleicht 500 km gefahren. Und überlege es zu verkaufen. 
Ich hab leider keinen Schimmer was man dafür noch aufrufen kann. Daher würde ich eure Einschätzung interessieren. Keine Stürze und auch keine wirklichen trails eher Wald-und Feldwege. 


Besten Dank im Voraus


----------

